# Anthony Davis: Omer Asik will 'help my game a lot'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There are a few mitigating circumstances – the two haven’t always been matched up one-on-one against each other, for example – but the statistics Anthony Davis has produced while facing Omer Asik in the NBA seem like misprints. During a total of four matchups vs. Asik and Houston over Davis’ two-year career, the 2014 All-Star has averaged just 8.0 points and 5.3 rebounds, never registering more than 10 points in any game. Davis’ career averages in those categories are 17.3 points and 9.1 rebounds.
> 
> While it’s open for debate how much of that drop-off was due specifically to Asik’s interior defense, there’s no argument that the 7-foot, 255-pounder is a difference-maker on that end of the floor. Davis has seen first-hand Asik’s impact as a rim protector who patrols the paint. Asik averages a shade under a block per game in his four-year NBA career, despite logging only 19.4 minutes a night.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/anthony-davis-omer-asik-will-help-my-game-lot


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Asik is perfect for ad. I thought this was a great move.


----------

